# Mortal Kombat: Erster Trailer zur Neuverfilmung mit zahlreichen Kämpfen



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Mortal Kombat: Erster Trailer zur Neuverfilmung mit zahlreichen Kämpfen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mortal Kombat: Erster Trailer zur Neuverfilmung mit zahlreichen Kämpfen*


----------



## Maasl (20. Februar 2021)

Leider sieht der Trailer aus wie ne billige Cosplay Veranstaltung. Billige Kostüme, mittelmäßige Effekte, grottige Schauspieler und ne sau schlechte deutsche Synchro


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Februar 2021)

Hab den Trailer gestern gesehen, gefällt mir gut, von schlecht kann keine Rede sein. Die alten MK Filme wirken dagegen schlecht und sind es auch!
Schau ihn doch erstmal an eh du ihn mit deiner pessimistischen Meinung schon vorher schlecht redest.

Es wird soviel vorher zerpflückt aber was erwarten die Leute immer das sie zufrieden sind. Was würdest du ändern das es für dich nicht schröttig wirkt?

Mein Fazit zum Trailer, 7,5/10 schau ich mir an.


----------



## Ryle (20. Februar 2021)

Öhm, weiß ja nicht ob du nen anderen Trailer gesehen hast wie ich, aber so schlecht fand ich das jetzt nicht. Soll ja kein Blockbuster werden und mit MK hat man jetzt sicher auch keine epische Story zu erzählen. Aber die Action scheint zur Abwechslung mal verfolgbar und bei so einem Film habe ich lieber mittelmäßige Schauspieler, aber gute Martial Artists als anders herum. Effekte fand ich im Trailer auch nicht wirklich schlecht, da hab ich bei 150 Mio. Produktionen schon schlechteres gesehen.

Lieber sowas als der nächste weichgespülte woke Terminator, Transformers Unsinn oder irgendwelche Action Rentner die Shaky Cam und 10 Cuts in 3 Sekunden brauchen um über Defizite hinwegzutäuschen.


----------



## Baer85 (20. Februar 2021)

Sieht nach spaßiger Unterhaltung aus. Ich freu mich drauf!
Finde auch nicht, dass die Effekte in dem Trailer schlecht aussehen. Im Gegentail sogar.
Aber generell finde ich es auch nicht so schlimm bei dem Genre, wenn die Effekte nicht "Top Notch" sind. Schließlich haben die meistens auch kein riesiges Budget. Wenn ich daran denke, wie ich als Teenager, und heute immernoch, Storm Riders gefeiert habe.
Aber als Eastern Fan der 90er ist man wohl einiges gewöhnt.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Februar 2021)

Sieht stellenweise tatsächlich etwas billig aus, aber das ist ja schon seit den 90ern kein Hindernis, damit es nicht trotzdem ein brauchbarer Film der Kategorie "Doof, aber lustig" werden kann. 

Schlechter als die "Monster Hunter"-Verfilmung kann es jedenfalls nicht werden ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Februar 2021)

Die alten MK und SF Filme waren trashig, aber keineswegs schlecht.

Hier merke ich nichts von der Selbstironie der alten Filme. Sorry, MK, das sich selbst zu ernst nimmt, ist für mich kein MK.

Wenn ich was ernstes haben will, schaue ich mir die Städte in der heutigen Zeit an, dazu brauche ich keinen Film.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Hab den Trailer gestern gesehen, gefällt mir gut, von schlecht kann keine Rede sein. Die alten MK Filme wirken dagegen schlecht und sind es auch!
> Schau ihn doch erstmal an eh du ihn mit deiner pessimistischen Meinung schon vorher schlecht redest.


Ich finde den auch ganz gut. Die alten Filme sind wirklich schlecht.



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hier merke ich nichts von der Selbstironie der alten Filme. Sorry, MK, das sich selbst zu ernst nimmt, ist für mich kein MK.
> 
> Wenn ich was ernstes haben will, schaue ich mir die Städte in der heutigen Zeit an, dazu brauche ich keinen Film.


Wer sagt denn dass das beabsichtigt war? Vielleicht sind sie einfach nur "unfreiwillig komisch", weil sehr schlecht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Februar 2021)

Alles Kunstbanausen! Was man nicht versteht, muss nicht schlecht sein!


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was man nicht versteht, muss nicht schlecht sein!


Was kann man daran nicht verstehen?


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was kann man daran nicht verstehen?


Scheinbar eine Menge.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Scheinbar eine Menge.


Oder du hast es nicht verstanden. Ich hatte oben weiter geschrieben "unfreiwillig komisch".  Was nicht gerade für Qualität spricht. 

Der neue Film scheint wenigstens von der Brutalität an die Spiele heranzukommen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder du hast es nicht verstanden. Ich hatte oben weiter geschrieben "unfreiwillig komisch".  Was nicht gerade für Qualität spricht.
> 
> Der neue Film scheint wenigstens von der Brutalität an die Spiele heranzukommen.


Die Spiele haben sich selbst nie zu ernst genommen. Davon sehe ich in dem neuen Trailer im Gegensatz zu den alten Filmen gar nichts.

Kennst du die Absicht des Regisseurs? Ich sehe da eine Korrelation zwischen den alten Filmen und den Spielen. Hier ist das nicht der Fall.

Komm mir bei Hollywoodschrott Anno 2021 bitte nicht mit Qualität. Gute Filme kommen schon fast seit Jahrzehnten nur noch aus dem Independent Bereich.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die Spiele haben sich selbst nie zu ernst genommen.


Das mag auf dich ja zutreffen auf/für andere vielleicht nicht.


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Kennst du die Absicht des Regisseurs? Ich sehe da eine Korrelation zwischen den alten Filmen und den Spielen. Hier ist das nicht der Fall.


Für mich sehen die alten Filme eher wie "gewollt aber nicht gekonnt aus". 


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Gute Filme kommen schon fast seit Jahrzehnten nur noch aus dem Independent Bereich.


Kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen. Gerade bei der Vielzahl an Genres.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das mag auf dich ja zutreffen auf/für andere vielleicht nicht.


Den ersten Teil empfand ich auch als recht ernst und düster. Zur damaligen Zeit auch ungewohnt hart. Dieses düstere Flair hat Mortal Kombat zwar über all die Jahre auch immer beibehalten, wobei ab Teil 2 die Friendship- und Babality-Moves auch schon was  Augenzwinkerndes hatten, denke darauf wollte auch Leonidas_1 anspielen.

@Topic, mir gefällt der Trailer auch, insbesondere dass der neue Film düsterer und vor allem brutaler wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Februar 2021)

Scheint ein Film zu sein, den man sich mit nem Kasten Bier und ein, zwei Kumpels gut angucken kann. Ansonsten halt zu banal und cheesy.


----------



## Spinal (20. Februar 2021)

Je nachdem wo der erhältlich sein wird, werde ich ihn mir auf jeden Fall anschauen  Finde ich gut das er gemacht wird.



Maasl schrieb:


> Leider sieht der Trailer aus wie ne billige Cosplay Veranstaltung. Billige Kostüme, mittelmäßige Effekte, grottige Schauspieler und ne sau schlechte deutsche Synchro



Ich dachte das muss so


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Februar 2021)

Maasl schrieb:


> Leider sieht der Trailer aus wie ne billige Cosplay Veranstaltung. Billige Kostüme, mittelmäßige Effekte, grottige Schauspieler und ne sau schlechte deutsche Synchro


Ist das nicht, was Mortal Kombat schon immer ausgemacht hat?


----------



## Davki90 (20. Februar 2021)

Spricht mich ganz und gar nicht an, dieser Trailer.


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Februar 2021)

Also Street Fighter von 94 macht er weg.  schau ich trotzdem mal immer mal wieder gern.
Wenn MK bissel trashig wird passt das doch.


----------



## XXTREME (20. Februar 2021)

Genau so grauenhaft wie die Spiele .


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Februar 2021)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Genau so grauenhaft wie die Spiele .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil empfand ich auch als recht ernst und düster. Zur damaligen Zeit auch ungewohnt hart. Dieses düstere Flair hat Mortal Kombat zwar über all die Jahre auch immer beibehalten, wobei ab Teil 2 die Friendship- und Babality-Moves auch schon was  Augenzwinkerndes hatten, denke darauf wollte auch Leonidas_1 anspielen.


Das mit Friendship und Babality waren zwar witzige Extras aber das eigentliche Spiel habe ich bisher immer als ernst empfunden. Vor allem weil es so brutal ist. Und der neue Film scheint auch in diese Richtung zu gehen.


----------



## Daggy82 (21. Februar 2021)

Scheißegal ob gut oder schlecht. Steht Mortal Kombat drauf also wirds geguckt, ganz einfach!!!


----------



## Mahoy (21. Februar 2021)

Einem Mortal-Kombat-Film, in dem Raiden von Christopher Lambert verkörpert wird und _Goro als Finishing-Move herzhaft eins in die Klöten bekommt_, muss man schon Selbstironie zubilligen. Die haben sich tatsächlich nicht ganz erst genommen und mal ehrlich: gelangweilt hat man sich da auch nicht. Ebenso wenig wie bei "Mortal Kombat: Conquest" in Serie, und die war noch einmal _deutlich_ billiger produziert.

Klar, rein von den Kampfszenen her waren die alten Heuler keine Offenbarung. "Mortal Kombat: Legacy" hat da (Ist auch schon wieder rund 10 Jahre her ...) zugelegt, aber der Unterhaltungswert war dadurch nicht höher. Nur eben _anders_.

Ideal wäre die augenzwinkernde Leichtigkeit der 90er, garniert mit knackigeren Kämpfen und höherem Produktionswert.
Eine - ganz neutral bewertet - ziemlich absurde Vorlage bierernst zu verfilmen, hat auch eine gewisse Komik.


----------



## Y2MAC1980 (24. Februar 2021)

Ein bißchen hyped bin ich schon. Der Film aus den 90ern ist kultiger Trash. Teil 2 absolut grauenhaft.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Februar 2021)

Y2MAC1980 schrieb:


> Teil 2 absolut grauenhaft.


Retrospektiv betrachtet durchaus. Ich muss gestehen, mich damals eher auf die wenigen positiven Aspekte konzentriert zu haben, wie zum Beispiel die Besetzung der weiblichen Hauptrollen ...


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2021)

"dAs sIeHt jA aLbErN aUs" - Es ist Mortal Kombat, verdammt noch mal und man erkennt es sofort wieder und der Trailer ist jetzt schon interessanter und näher an einem Film als Annihilation im Gesamten.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (26. Februar 2021)

Gefällt mir!

Come over here! Scorpion Wins!


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2021)

Noch ein neuerer Trailer: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1J2gocwtvL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

